# ACCityFolk.com Discussion



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7106604

Discuss the latest announcement involving the new website in this thread.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 15, 2009)

do you mean this is the new tbt website.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea ^_^ 
I like the Booker in the beginning.  "I like pancakes...uhh...I think"
Will this site concern other games as well? Or just Animal Crossing?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good idea ^_^
> I like the Booker in the beginning.  "I like pancakes...uhh...I think"
> Will this site concern other games as well? Or just Animal Crossing?


Just Animal Crossing 



> do you mean this is the new tbt website.



Ya


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 15, 2009)

So this new site is the new TBT site? Will all our records and post counts on TBT be deleted now because we move over to a different site?


----------



## Caleb (Jan 15, 2009)

why are you making a new website?will you close this one down?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> So this new site is the new TBT site? Will all our records and post counts on TBT be deleted now because we move over to a different site?


Um... I don't think you read the thread.  The forums will be exactly the same.  ACCityFolk.com is replacing the old site we haven't been using, the-bell-tree.com.

forums.the-bell-tree.com will be the official forums of accityfolk.com


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> why are you making a new website?will you close this one down?


No!  Can you people read?


----------



## Caleb (Jan 15, 2009)

didnt look at the thread


----------



## Nigel (Jan 15, 2009)

I made the booker thing.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 15, 2009)

If I read correctly, the domain name, 'www.forum.the-bell-tree.com', will still be used to access the site, right?

This may bring everyone's ideas and such into a more organized and tidy site which will make the site strong and grow fast.

Question(s):
+ Will there be any type of restrictions on the site when you want to do things like post blogs?
+ Will the forum be linked to the site?

Those are just some of my questions ^.^


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> If I read correctly, the domain name, 'www.forum.the-bell-tree.com', will still be used to access the site, right?
> 
> This may bring everyone's ideas and such into a more organized and tidy site which will make the site strong and grow fast.
> 
> ...


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 15, 2009)

This looks really cool! Will we be able to submit guides and stuff, or can only staff do that?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> If I read correctly, the domain name, 'www.forum.the-bell-tree.com', will still be used to access the site, right?
> 
> This may bring everyone's ideas and such into a more organized and tidy site which will make the site strong and grow fast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey (Jan 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Jan 15, 2009)

AWSOME storm  
i think i can help with some ingame pictures if you need any <_<


(i didn't even know there was a www.the-bell-tree.com o.o)


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> This looks really cool! Will we be able to submit guides and stuff, or can only staff do that?


Only staff.  It will be similar to the-bell-tree.com but there will be a system for approved writers to submit blogs and articles instantly.  Guides can be written by various people, but only the admins of the site will be able to put them up.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 15, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh okay. So I'd be able to write a guide and send it to you, who then puts it on the site. A lot like a controlled wiki... only more professional. I'll shut up now xD


----------



## Mickey (Jan 15, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't be that fast, because we'd want the guides to be perfect.  So we aren't going to put up any guide that is given to us.  But we will let people help out with researching things and even writing the guides out.  AXA pretty much did this for Wild World too.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 15, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, okay. This answers a lot of my questions that I haven't even asked yet =P


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 15, 2009)

"Coming soon"

I've seen that waaaaaay too many times.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool!! can't wait ;DDD


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I made the booker thing.


NIGEL!!! I have not seen you for a while!

And uh YAY! for new main web page! =D


----------



## Jman (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmm... Should be interesting. 

Still using Cutenews for the news posting?


----------



## jackechan (Jan 15, 2009)

are you going to add more mods and admins and stuff?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 15, 2009)

Is this a website/forum merge or just a new domain and new website?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> Is this a website/forum merge or just a new domain and new website?


I'm not really sure what you're asking...


----------



## AndyB (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 15, 2009)

Is this going to be the new site. Will the bell tree stop?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2009)

yoshipower said:
			
		

> Is this going to be the new site. Will the bell tree stop?


No, The Bell Tree forums will be exactly the same.  The Bell Tree forums will be the official forms of this new site.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 15, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Tennis=Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like how that one forum merged into TBT, is that what this is?  Or is it just a name change?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The forums aren't changing.  We're just going to have a new website. =)


----------



## Horus (Jan 15, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Tennis=Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poor storm 

repeating the same thing over, over, over, and over

<big>*

THE FORUMS ARN"T CHANGING PEOPLE!!!!!*</big>


----------



## cxjxfx (Jan 15, 2009)

i could help with some of the uides on the silver/gold ax stuff and donations


----------



## Biochao (Jan 15, 2009)

Just a suggestion: There should be a secondary banner or something that links back to the actual site since apperently some people didn't know there is a site now.

Cool idea though.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 16, 2009)

Biochao said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion: There should be a secondary banner or something that ]There isn't a site at the moment. Just a coming soon page with a cool booker animation


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 16, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> Hmm... Should be interesting.
> 
> Still using Cutenews for the news posting?


Cutenews is amazing xD

Anyway, yay for the website coming soon, although I still think you should keep the-bell-tree.com to avoid confusing, unless you're already planning to make that redirect to accityfolk.com.

Also, nice work on the booker animation, I can see you're looking for praise, Nigel


----------



## Nigel (Jan 16, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!

yeah we're re-directing the-bell-tree.com to accityfolk.com


----------



## Tyler (Jan 16, 2009)

The forums will remain the same.

Yes we will be using Cutenews.

As for those who are interested in creating guides, you should contact either myself or Storm.


----------



## Biochao (Jan 16, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Biochao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel (Jan 16, 2009)

Biochao said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smarty9911 (Jan 16, 2009)

I use the old site...well...sometimes, becuase the most updated news is from July 15, 2008...you got to admit, it is pretty old. I love the idea of a new site! TOTALLY AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. Nigel the Booker animation was irrelavant, but it was still funny! :eh:


----------



## PyroWolf (Jan 16, 2009)

good idea it will most likely be a popular animal crossing site


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome n.n


----------



## Roel (Jan 17, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## RocketMeowth (Jan 17, 2009)

I like this Storm. Hehe. Now I can say I knew the site before the update. XD (I'd feel old even though I'm new)

=^^= Nya


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 17, 2009)

I cant wait i hope there will be auctions and stuff too!
I like book at the start XD


----------



## Carly (Jan 17, 2009)

Those are so his mannerisms!


----------



## SamXX (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds a goood idea.



Let us know when it's open


----------



## Nigel (Jan 18, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Sounds a goood idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when it's open


There will be an announcement, a mass e-mail, and a youtube video.


----------



## Crenor402 (Jan 18, 2009)

This will really help. Thanks Storm. But dont put another forum on it. Thats how another forum I was on died.


----------



## PyroWolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Biochao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol, Booker's rant is funneh.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Lol, Booker's rant is funneh.


Storm came up with the script.  :wintergyroid:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 21, 2009)

It is hilarious. "Send me a pancake breakfast... I think..."


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 21, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'd HOPE so.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 23, 2009)

About when will this come out?


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 25, 2009)

Will we have to create new accounts on the new website, or will accounts be transferred?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 25, 2009)

RamboSonik said:
			
		

> Will we have to create new accounts on the new website, or will accounts be transferred?


There aren't new accounts because the forums will be the same.  ACCityFolk will be a guide site (among other things), so there's nothing to sign up for.


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## fvnfish (Jan 25, 2009)

Do you think this site will be able to attract alot of people beacuse so far the only realllly successful site i have seen so far is AnimalCrossingCommunity.com.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 25, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> Do you think this site will be able to attract alot of people beacuse so far the only realllly successful site i have seen so far is AnimalCrossingCommunity.com.


You've been looking in the wrong places then


----------



## fvnfish (Jan 25, 2009)

Lol what do u mean i have been looking in the wrong place


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wait... so are you saying that will be the new animal crossing part, and this will still be active?


----------



## Miranda (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the booker text! haha xD
and no,the TBT forums are not going anywhere, think of it has a new homesite for TBT forums.


----------



## fvnfish (Jan 26, 2009)

its going to be a month or more


----------



## crystal.bubbles (Feb 8, 2009)

It's gonna be wicked!
Someone: No one says 'wicked' any more. DUH!
Bubbles: Shut up.
Ignore him. Anyways... I can tell the new homesite is gonna be awesome.
Someone: No one says --
Bubbles: OH SHUT UP!


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 9, 2009)

crystal.bubbles said:
			
		

> It's gonna be wicked!
> Someone: No one says 'wicked' any more. DUH!
> Bubbles: Shut up.
> Ignore him. Anyways... I can tell the new homesite is gonna be awesome.
> ...


Instead of shut up you coulda said "HALT DEI FOZN"


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 10, 2009)

lol
I like the booker idea XD


----------



## John102 (Apr 16, 2009)

so, it's been a little while now......how much longer until the site is done?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know, I'm busy with class at the moment


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 22, 2009)

do you got an estimate??? Id think it would be cool if there were quizes games and contests!!!


----------



## Hiro (Jun 22, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we then email you or something with our guide, like you need to approve it first and then theres a chance you will put it up?

Cool guys, *cool!*


----------



## Merlin. (Jun 23, 2009)

Any guesses on when it will be up?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 23, 2009)

lol @ the noobs that bumped a two month old thread.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 23, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> lol @ the noobs that bumped a two month old thread.


I find it funny that this website still isn't up, along with all the other stuff Jeremy said he was doing but "never got round to"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expect it next year or so... It might just be an abandoned project as well.


----------



## Merlin. (Jun 23, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> lol @ the noobs that bumped a two month old thread.


I know, it's such a hideous crime.jerk


----------



## 4861 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I expect it next year or so... It might just be an abandoned project as well.


 
^ this


----------



## Jrrj15 (Aug 26, 2009)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 26, 2009)

jrrj15 said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why did you bump this...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 26, 2009)

We canceled the guide site some time ago.  Just never made an announcement about it.  We'll use the URL for something else and be better prepared when the next AC comes out.


----------

